# David Clinger



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just stumbled upon this, but did anyone notice he received a lifetime ban in 2011? You may remember him as the masked man with the full face tattoo. Guess what he tested positive for.... Wait for it....clenbuterol. Same year as Berty. Was it the flavor of the month in 2011?


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Picked up a few drug charges last summer. Looks like he is still battling his demons without much success.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Impossible! Doping stopped in 2006. All the riders say so.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

He was in the process of removing the facial tatoos, if I remember correctly. I wonder how that is coming along. The guy does have a lot of demons it seems.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I give him a "meh". 

I was more bummed about Zirbel.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Article about his doping ban. 

David Clinger gets lifetime ban after second offense


----------

